# Top dasher



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

I just started doing some doordash, and I’m surprised that I can’t dash anytime I want. San Jose area only allows me to dash around busy lunch and dinner time. Found out you need to be top dasher? How can you keep your top dasher status if you need to maintain 70% acceptance rate? I declined 3/4 of the orders because they are so cheap.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

You don't really need it, it's not worth taking $2 orders in exchange for the "priveledges". You can still schedule anytime usually.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

My experience is one can not dash at will if market condition does not warrant the surplus of drivers when there is no need to have so many people on the road for doing nothing. So far, among all the apps I used, Dash appears to be most user friendly and have open and transparent communication.

If the app says no slots available, I just turn the phone off and go home or find a neighborhood market that is busy and dash there.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh, BTW, if one accidently accepted a $2.00 offer, don't worry, I just complete the order, and app's algorithm will find you a good offer in the next few offerings. 

I came here to learn cherry picking and or double dips and found those tricks does not help much. I actually got my logon disabled by Grubhub. 

Luckily, Doordash keeps the login open for me and I regained my TOP DASHER status this August.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Didn’t want to start a whole new topic, and this was closest.

I have a 5 star review rating but no specifics. I’m at over 100 deliveries already. How come they’re not showing me specifics? Did I not get 5 reviews yet?

I know, it’s silly and doesn’t really matter, but I’m curious.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Chungyi said:


> I just started doing some doordash, and I’m surprised that I can’t dash anytime I want. San Jose area only allows me to dash around busy lunch and dinner time. Found out you need to be top dasher? How can you keep your top dasher status if you need to maintain 70% acceptance rate? I declined 3/4 of the orders because they are so cheap.


In my market, top dashers can log on at any time.

My AR at the moment is seven percent.

My workaround is to watch the map. It occasionally turns to orange from grey.

Hit dash now and set the ending time.

You gotta be quick though, the situation disappears pretty quickly. Sometimes it takes me two or three attempts within a ten minute period.

Good luck.


----------

